

Hackers: not only sitting killing you, RSI can make you got fired - suoinguon
http://blog.breaktify.com/post/14311417350/repetitive-strain-injury-rsi-is-potential-harmful-for

======
lcs
Funny, I was thinking of developing the same kind of app just a few weeks ago.
You did it first, it seems :) Congrats, I'll give it a try.

